# Smoked or Crockpot Venison Roast



## whippersnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Folks,

This year decided no to turn all my roast into burger & sausage. Want to find new recipes. Anybody ever smoke venison roast? I know you got to be careful when grilling because its so lean. What about a good crockpot recipe?:texasflag


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Crockpot. IME, venison (white tail) is way too dry to smoke/grill. On the other hand, Axis is good grilled. Sorry don't have a recipe for the crockpot.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

not sure about a roast, but here is what I do: 

slice and tenderize venison round steaks, about 2"x2" sq

season with black pepper and salt, sear on both sides, thrown in crock pot. 
1 yellow onion, fine chopped, thrown in crock pot
2 bags of baby carrots, thrown in crock pot
2 whole peeled and halved potatoes, boil for 1 min, cut halves into finger thick slices and throw in pot
1 lb of bacon, fry it, chop it, thrown in the pot 
Add just enough water to cover it all. 

Cook all day, season to taste. I use chupacabra rub, ground cumin, worcester sauce and a little Tony's. The water will cook down, and you can add a little more as needed. If it's too thin, add a little flour/water mix to thicken it up. It's even better reheated the next day for lunch. Rolls and cold beer are great accessories.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I smoked an Auodad ewe ham just using salt and pepper. It was great.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

I have tried to smoke a venison roast and could have eaten a cotton ball easier. I didn't brine it and that could maybe keep it moist but I really hate to waist my venison. I do like to take a neck roast and slow cook it in a gravy. Hard to beat that.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely crock pot, season liberally with Tony's, put it in for six hours and Enjoy. Make some mash potatoes and brown gravy, and corn on the cob. You can thank me later, lol!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

if you want a smoky flavor put a teaspoon of liquid smoke in the crock pot with it


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Pierce hindquarter with filet knife and slide 1/2 cloves of peeled garlic on 1" centers. Wrap liberally in the cheapest bacon you can find, top, bottom, and sides. Toothpick bacon so it stays place. Remove toothpicks and wrap in heavy foil and seal after about 3 hours, then cook till ~ 180 internal. Should be able to twist the leg bone. Should not be dry.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a simple one for the crock pot. Place roast in crock pot, sprinkle with one pack ranch dressing mix and one pack Au Jus gravy mix, cover with bacon slices, and 1 stick real butter, I also fill the rest of the crock pot with sliced onions, potato's,and carrots, but that's up to you. Let cook on high for 6 to 8 hours or until tender. I do this all the time at the lease and everyone loves it.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I have a simple one for the crock pot. Place roast in crock pot, sprinkle with one pack ranch dressing mix and one pack Au Jus gravy mix, cover with bacon slices, and 1 stick real butter, I also fill the rest of the crock pot with sliced onions, potato's,and carrots, but that's up to you. Let cook on high for 6 to 8 hours or until tender. I do this all the time at the lease and everyone loves it.


X2 THE AU JUS GRAVY MIX!!!! THIS STUFF IS WHAT DOES IT!!! we dont use the ranch dressing mix instead just seaSon meat to personal flavor quick pan brown to lock it in. i use 2-3 packets of the au jus gravy mix depending on the size of the crock pot.


----------



## whippersnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> X2 THE AU JUS GRAVY MIX!!!! THIS STUFF IS WHAT DOES IT!!! we dont use the ranch dressing mix instead just seaSon meat to personal flavor quick pan brown to lock it in. i use 2-3 packets of the au jus gravy mix depending on the size of the crock pot.





sharkchum said:


> I have a simple one for the crock pot. Place roast in crock pot, sprinkle with one pack ranch dressing mix and one pack Au Jus gravy mix, cover with bacon slices, and 1 stick real butter, I also fill the rest of the crock pot with sliced onions, potato's,and carrots, but that's up to you. Let cook on high for 6 to 8 hours or until tender. I do this all the time at the lease and everyone loves it.


Both of these sound good. Definitely will give these a try. I did some venison chili while reading the results of this thread.

Here is the recipe:
1st Dump 
1 TBS Onion Powder
1 TBS Garlic Powder
1 TBS Beef Granules
1 TBS Chicken Granules
1 TBS McCormicks Chili Power
1 TBS Fiesta Chili Power
1 TBS Smoked Paprika
Sea Salt to taste
Couple Dashes Louisiana Hot Sauce

2nd Dump 
1 tsp Garlic Powder
1 TBS Cumin
1 Package Sazon Goya 
1 TBS McCormicks Chili Power
1 TBS Fiesta Chili Power
1/2 tsp Cayenne Pepper
Couple more Dashes Louisiana Hot Sauce

Brown 2 lbs of Chili Grind drain off grease add 1 can beef broth, Â½ can chicken broth, and add 1 Â½ cans of tomato sauce. Bring up to a boil and then reduce heat to a slow simmer add 1st Dump and simmer for 40 min. Then add 2nd Dump cook on low heat for 25 min. Taste you may have to add salt and if itâ€™s too hot, add 1/8 tsp brown sugar if needed.

Not going to take credit. Modified based on this recipe.
https://www.chili.org/lwalton.html


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Best crockpot roast*

Hands down, the best way I have eaten venison roast (it is going to seem way to simple to be as good as it is)

Put the roast in the crockpot
Add 1 sliced white onion ( use 2 if you like onion)
1 pack of dry Lipton onion soup mix
1 can of Campbell's cream of mushroom soup

Let the crock pot do it's thing and then serve over white rice!


----------

